# Should I Ground My Electronics???



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, I have a jon boat. I have a battery, trolling motor, front and rear nav lights, front spot light, bilge pump, ac outlets and soon a fish finder. 

The question is, is that they all ground to the battery of course. But should there be a ground wire to the boat itself? or not?


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

From what I have read lately. Do not ground to the boat itself, ground
back to the negetive terminal on the battery. Grounding to the
boat hull may cause electrolysis. See my post and Workdogs on 
boat wiring.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

No, do not put a ground to the boat


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

One more time for, No.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

No. But... one thing to consider is to run a heavier single wire to the front of your boat for both the (-) and (+). Connect it to an isolated (rubber bushings/plastic screws) terminal block, and then run smaller wires to your devices from the terminal blocks. This will keep you from having to run multiple small wires all the way to the bow from the stern. Makes it a little safer and cleaner too.


----------

